#  >  > Networking, Hardware, Server Side Technologies >  >  > Networking and Hardware >  >  > Networking >  >  What are the benefits of cloud computing to a business?

## Bhavya

Cloud computing is a technology used in data storage and computing power management. Now many businesses are using Cloud computing technology to avoid direct user management. But what are the other benefits of cloud computing to a business? Guys, let me learn from you about the benefits of cloud computing to business.

----------

